
Scott McNealy: To have a successful start-up, be careful who you marry - psogle
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10051295-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
endtwist
I...don't really like this article, frankly.

Other than being fairly light on information to begin with, the title brings
up (what I believe is) the least important part of the article. I can't really
speak to being married and trying to run a start-up (still in college), but
from what I've read, it is entirely possible. The major thing is having kids
-- not being married, or even who you are married to (at least, not nearly as
much). If the "married" thing is a metaphor for some of the other rules, such
as #2, then they're really stretching it.

I do agree with numbers 1 through 4, though they really could have beefed up
the article with some more information and detail. For example, one sentence
for #3 gets the point across, but leaves me hanging a bit.

On my earlier note though, can anyone speak to being married/having kids and
trying to...start...a start-up? I'm curious what the experience is like, as
opposed to being single and/or just having a girlfriend.

~~~
rrf
I’m part of a team of 3 guys with an idea, at prototype stage. With a wife, 3
kids and a mortgage, the first concern if/when we all commit full-time, is
continuing to keep up with all of these responsibilities. My wife’s supportive
of what we want to achieve, but we’ll see what happens if/when reality bites.
It’s an extra hurdle to leap, but it’s manageable.

------
13ren
_Look for the counter-intuitive idea and go after it._

 _The hard part is, you have to be right._

------
nostrademons
I thought this was going to be about cofounders...

~~~
iigs
I expected it to be about the startup marrying a technology stack (i.e.
committing to Microsoft products, or Apple, or open source, or Sun, for that
matter)

I agree with the post saying it was light on content. It would have been nice
if he used some great open source technology to record his talk and put it
online. :/

